# Where to buy CALL OPTION in AUD against GOLD ETF?



## axyd (5 March 2020)

It's possible to buy call options in USD against Gold ETF IAU.

How to do the same with strike price in AUD instead of USD? What instrument and the broker? Could it be done with InteactiveBrokers or IG?


----------



## cutz (5 March 2020)

axyd said:


> It's possible to buy call options in USD against Gold ETF IAU.
> 
> How to do the same with strike price in AUD instead of USD? What instrument and the broker? Could it be done with InteactiveBrokers or IG?




Yep , Calls and Puts available with Interactive. 

Currency in US dollars.


----------



## axyd (5 March 2020)

Yea, but I would like to use AUD as currency, with strike price in AUD, not in USD 
Maybe not against IAU but maybe some Australian Gold ETF if there's any?

P.S.

I would like to hedge against AUD fall. It's also possible to use AUD/USD as a hedge instead of Gold, but there's a possibility that both AUD and USD would fall. 
So I would like to buy option against Gold and not against USD.


----------

